# Prozessorbezeichnung



## C-H (23. April 2006)

Hi!

Ich möchte gern wissen, was die Bezeichnung "x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 10 GenuineIntel" bedeutet. Ist das ein PII? Wo gibt es Ressourcen die das aufschlüsseln? Bin auf der Intel Seite leider nicht weit gekommen


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. April 2006)

Hi,

Also nach dieser Seite ist es ein PIII "Coppermine". --> http://grafi.ii.pw.edu.pl/gbm/x86/cpuid.html

Was auch dieses Forum bestätigen würde. --> http://www.supportnet.de/fresh/2005/1/id998960.asp
Siehe Anwort 4


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2006)

Hallo!

Wie niggo schon sagt, handelt es sich um einen P3 Coppermine.
Das Problem an der Sache ist jedoch dass es diese CPU mit verschiedenen Mhz, FSB, Core Voltage und Sockeltyp gibt.
Einfacher währe es wenn Du die auf der CPU stehende Bezeichnung kennst.
Diese lautet SL***, die 3 Sterne stehen für eine dreistellige Zahlen-/Buchstabenkombination.
Diese Bezeichnung gibst Du dann hier ein und bekommst dann die Detailinformationen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (24. April 2006)

Ist die CPU verbaut und läuft in einem Rechner? Dann wäre CPU-Z auch ne Lösung.


----------



## C-H (24. April 2006)

Danke erstmal an alle!

Das mit CPU-Z werde ich mal probieren. Aber eigentlich reicht mir, daß es sich um einen PIII handelt.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. April 2006)

C-H hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber eigentlich reicht mir, daß es sich um einen PIII handelt.


Sollte Dir aber nur reichen, wenn Du ihn nicht kaufen willst.
Denn wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, geht der Coppermine von 500 bis 1130 Mhz.
Und dann ist es auch noch die Frage ob er im Slot steckt oder gesockelt ist.


----------

